# Masterbuilt Electric 30 Newbie



## Sailboarder (Dec 1, 2017)

Help!  Bought a Masterbuilt Electric 30 smoker Monday.  Seasoned it this week so now ready to try it out.

Instructions are lacking!  My big question is,  how do you decide how much to open the vent on the top?  I can't find anything about it.  Since the unit is air tight, it probably doesn't matter if it is wide open or not? 

Thanks in advance, I'll be learning lots on here once I learn my way around.  Once I practice a little, I've got lots if fresh elk to play with. ...

Bill


----------



## mosparky (Dec 1, 2017)

Welcome to the finest smoked meat resource to be found anywhere. Stop by The Roll Call area and introduce yourself for a proper welcome.
Open top vent all the way open. It is not air tight. Has to have airflow for chips or pellet tray to smolder and make smoke. Most MES users here (myself included) do not use the chip tray and loader as such. Chips need replenished every 45 mins or so.  The AMNPTS or AMNPS from amazenproducts.com is highly recommended. Used inside smoker on the lower rack or in a mailbox mod, they provide hours and hours of hands off smoke.


----------



## Sailboarder (Dec 1, 2017)

Makes sense, will look into this and the "mailbox" modification....

Thanks


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum Bill.
Like mosparky said--ALWAYS leave the top vent wide open.  I used to close mine while preheating my MES 30 and then open it up.  But...it was a PITA cleaning it as it would get a build up and seize up.  So I just removed it totally and just lay a flat piece of anything over the vent while preheating.
Also.  DON'T add any water to the water dish.  A MES does NOT need any extra moisture .  I just filled mine with sand and covered it with foil--makes a great heat sink.
I too use an AMNPS with a mailbox mod.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome Bill !!
I keep my top vent open all the way, except when preheating, storing, and when I stop giving it smoke (which is rare).
If it's closed when you preheat, you will be able to open it when it gets hot.
If you want to close it for storing until next time, close the top vent before it cools off, or you won't be able to close it.
I always close the top vent when storing to keep bugs out.

Also: I recommend trying the AMNS inside your smoker, at the proper place, before you build a Mailbox.
I've used 3 different MES units for 8 years without a mailbox, with no problems. It's so nice to not have the extra hassle.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Dec 3, 2017)

I also just purchased a 30" digital MES with meatprobe for a whopping $99,couldn't pass that up!

Been using WSM for many years now so this is a major departure from the norm for me.The MES is so easy to use.Already have done a pork loin and turkey breast on it yesterday and both came out excellent.The probe temp was spot on as was the actual temp inside the smoker.At this point I'm not going to make any mods until the warranty expires.


----------



## JoeGNJ (Dec 4, 2017)

Sailboarder said:


> Help!  Bought a Masterbuilt Electric 30 smoker Monday.  Seasoned it this week so now ready to try it out.
> 
> Instructions are lacking!  My big question is,  how do you decide how much to open the vent on the top?  I can't find anything about it.  Since the unit is air tight, it probably doesn't matter if it is wide open or not?
> 
> ...


I also have the MES digtal 30 smoker. I'm relatively new to smoking away from mny grill and love it. I dont use the chute as well. Its a PIA to fill it every 45 mins. I also like to cold smoke sausages and bought the MB "Slow Smoker" attachment. It will "seize" your chips until you use it enough to burn away the paint down to the sheet metal, but after that, its been a breeze. Leaving the top open all the way creates a nice draft inside the main unit to keep that smoke flowing. IMO I think youre going to enjoy your MES.


----------



## red sled (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got a new MB 30" electric smoker for Christmas. Model #20078715 and it has the electronic controls on the top front of the cabinet instead of the rear. Does this model still have problems with the control unit going south that some others did ?

Also, it's not forecast to get above freezing this week or any time soon. Is there any point in trying to season the smoker and try it out in this frigid weather ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2017)

red sled said:


> Just got a new MB 30" electric smoker for Christmas. Model #20078715 and it has the electronic controls on the top front of the cabinet instead of the rear. Does this model still have problems with the control unit going south that some others did ?
> 
> Also, it's not forecast to get above freezing this week or any time soon. Is there any point in trying to season the smoker and try it out in this frigid weather ?




There's no guarantee that you won't have control problems, but I don't think they have the problems they had awhile back. I think if it works good out of the box, and for a couple smokes, you should be good to go.
If you do have problems, write down what it does or doesn't do & report it to Masterbuilt right away.

The cold weather shouldn't effect it. The only thing that cold weather does to keep me from smoking is I can't take it like I used to.

Bear


----------



## red sled (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you bearcarver.  Looking forward to trying it out


----------

